# A couple of questions about cost



## ruthja2801 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi there i am a 25 year old girl who is looking to move over to lacombe, alberta, where i have family, i would leaving my mum and dad behind who wil hopefully join me in a few years time as my dependants if all works out to plan.

I have a couple of questions when doing a search on the net all i can find is immigration 'agencys' that charge a fortune, so can anyone tell me how much it will cost me to go over as a skilled worker without an agency, from what i can work out there the medical £150-£200, police £35, the application is $550, permant residentcy is $490, surely the prices are higher than this, what am i missing?
I would be moving in with my auntie until i find my feet, and get a job, is there many jobs readily avaliable in the lacombe area, would be willing to do anything, bar work, shops e.t.c but am extremly interested in working in a motorbike shop as i am a biker.

I would be coming over as a skilled hairdresser but have been told that this will get me over but i don't have to get a job in it????

Also what are the road laws like would i have to take my car and motorcycle test again?

I am slightly worried about leaving my family behind but if all goes to plan tey would be joining me in a few years anyway.

Sorry for the long post
Thanks in advance

Ruth x


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

You wrote: I would be coming over as a skilled hairdresser but have been told that this will get me over but i don't have to get a job in it????

Definitely not. Once you are there you can work in whatever field you wish.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

You can find out about driving in Alberta at the following site:

Alberta, Canada - Immigration : Driver's licenses and laws

And I believe you can use your licence for a while (it varies, but at least 3 months) before you have to retake your test. I suggest lessons for this - if you try to get through the test alone you will probably, like me, fail!

Deeana


----------



## ruthja2801 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you for your reply.

I have read of people going over on a tourist visa, working for a short time and THEN applying for permant residnecy!

Is this a possiblity, is it cheaper? I think it would be a better option for me to see if it will work????

Thanks


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

This is from the Alberta Immigration website:

The Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program (AINP) introduced the Family Stream on June 19, 2008. Applications are currently being accepted for this stream.

Go to:

Alberta, Canada - Immigration : Family stream

and you can read about this programme. Your auntie can sponsor you and on that website you can read about the conditions she has to fulfil. This is by far the best way to proceed. Whether you go out ahead of time and try to find work - maybe that's a good idea too - but I'd recommend you look into this programme. You are lucky to have a close relative who can sponsor you - those who go on the tourist route probably don't have that advantage. You are also lucky in your auntie's choice of province - Alberta is actively looking for young immigrants.


----------



## ruthja2801 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry i have mislead you! She is my mothers auntie and therefore cannot sponser me!

How does the tourist route work?


----------



## ruthja2801 (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't seem to find anything about the 'tourist visa' can anyone help?


----------



## ruthja2801 (Aug 17, 2008)

This tourist visa, doesn't seem to exsist on the internet! Does it have a specific title?


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

This is an extract from the website Canada Immigration Visas, Work Visa for Canada, Canadian Working Visas

"A Canadian temporary resident visa, often referred to as a tourist visa or visitor visa for Canada is a temporary Canadian immigration option allowing tourists to visit Canada for a maximum of six months.

A travel visa of this kind is required by nationals of some countries when visiting the country.

In Canada, visit visas of this kind are not intended as a route to settlement and do not offer permanent residence or the opportunity to apply for Canadian citizenship.

Visiting visas are issued on the understanding that you will not be permitted to work, and that you will depart on or before the expiry of your tourist visa."

If I were you I'd have a good look at that site and consider phoning them to get accurate personal advice.

Canada Immigration Visas, Work Visa for Canada, Canadian Working Visas





ruthja2801 said:


> This tourist visa, doesn't seem to exsist on the internet! Does it have a specific title?


----------



## ruthja2801 (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you i will do!


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Also what are the road laws like would i have to take my car and motorcycle test again?

Hi Ruth,

Can't give much advice on the skilled worker route!!!
But i can tell you that all you have to do is flip your UK licence for the Alberta licence, but when you flip your licence you will lose your motorcycle part. You will not have to take a car test either

Shazza 151


----------



## lovebug (Sep 7, 2008)

can i just ask, because it is along the same line as ruthja's question, if, once i go to canada on holiday, i like it there, would it be possible to look for a job & then apply for a work permit ? i'mjust wondering because no-one seems to be able to give me any info.

i would really appreciate it if someone could enlighten me on this. thanks


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,

If you are definitely coming to Alberta then look into the Provincial Job acceptance. This is much more flexible than the federal plan so is easier to get in. There are so many jobs available in Alberta (I live in Calgary) that it's ridiculous. They just can't get the people.

On the other notes - what police and health checks? I did none of those and they are NOT required. Anyone who says they are is talking through an unseemly orifice. Those checks can be REQUESTED by the border authority or Embassy but are not required up front. 

As for having a different job, as long as your work permit doesn't specify the job and company then you can do what you wish. I'm stuck with mine until residency but it's pretty good so I can't complain!

Licensing - as long as you have two years good record on your licenses then you can transfer over directly. You will need a letter to this effect from your insurer (I think). There is a web page on this that you should be able to find.

Oe thing to be aware of as a biker is that it's very seasonal. People ride their bikes here from late May until early OCtober and then put them to bed for the winter. So you will need to adapt to changing job focus with the two seasons we get here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Deeana said:


> You can find out about driving in Alberta at the following site:
> 
> Alberta, Canada - Immigration : Driver's licenses and laws
> 
> ...


If you have a british drivers licence you have approximately 3 months to flip your UK licence for a Canadian licence. In Alberta you do NOT have to retake your driving test, so that should be some relief (unless you like driving tests of course). Be aware that you may lose your motorcycle part of your licence when you flip it!


----------

